# New Slogan?



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Thinking about the possibility of a new slogan. Before I got here, it was just "Valley of the Sun." I had, "Welcome to the" added on. Let's see if we can come up with something better.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

The team thats really needs a new slogan is the 76ers.

Philadelphia 76ers 
We have "The Answer!" 


Uhhh...no you don't.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

What we should do is pick a slogan for each year. That way it'll keep changing.

Phoenix Suns Forum - Waiting for our Magic carpet
Phoenix Suns Forum - 10% contributor to Global Warming
Phoenix Suns Forum - We have cookies! 
Phoenix Suns Forum - Like reading about the Suns, but not posting? This is your place.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr. Seuss said:


> What we should do is pick a slogan for each year. That way it'll keep changing.
> 
> Phoenix Suns Forum - Waiting for our Magic carpet
> Phoenix Suns Forum - 10% contributor to Global Warming
> ...



So true. :lol:


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

We could go along with Amare's suggestion that the Suns season be themed "Revenge", I imagine.

Or we could go with something more practical, or catchy. Here's my cheesetastic ideas!

Phoenix Suns Forum - Scorching through the west!
Phoenix Suns Forum - It's 114 degrees outside!
Phoenix Suns Forum - In the Valley of the Sun we run, run, run!
Phoenix Suns Forum - Don't go outside without shoes on!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Phoenix Suns Forum - Eyes on the Payroll


All in favor?


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Phoenix Suns Forum - Like reading about the Suns, but not posting? This is your place.


hahaha lmao



Dr. Seuss said:


> Phoenix Suns Forum - Eyes on the Payroll
> 
> 
> All in favor?


I like that actually lol. That or the Magic Carpet.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

The "Eyes on the payroll" or something like "Phoenix Suns - With KG we could've been this season NBA champions..."


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Zuca said:


> The "Eyes on the payroll" or something like "Phoenix Suns - With KG we could've been this season NBA champions..."


Yes... Because they have no shot at it now, right? I like how people keep forgetting that we were 2 suspended players away from taking that series. The momentum was on our side after taking Game 4 in stunning fashion.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Yes... Because they have no shot at it now, right? I like how people keep forgetting that we were 2 suspended players away from taking that series. The momentum was on our side after taking Game 4 in stunning fashion.


With or without the two suspended players, Spurs would've been the winners in the series, in my opinion.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

We had the lead the entire time WITHOUT out leading scorer, rebounder, and our 2nd best playmaker. I seriously think that if we won game 5, we would have won the series.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Phoenix Suns Forum - Like reading about the Suns, but not posting? This is your place.


Guilty! :lol:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I think Eyes on the Payroll is a keeper. Especially, after the KT trade.


----------



## skatesb16 (Dec 11, 2006)

Dr. Seuss said:


> I think Eyes on the Payroll is a keeper. Especially, after the KT trade.


Agreed.


----------



## Jabroni (Jun 4, 2007)

Sadly, true.


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

"Get thrown into the boards!"


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

"Looking for a pick? Give us a call."


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

"So hot, we're holding a fire sale!"


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ok, we're so probably gonna go with Eyes on the Payroll but i thought maybe add a little to it.

Eyes on the Payroll. Er..Prize (Like it's a mistake, though it's not. Add some effect to it)

What do you guys like best?

"Eyes on the Payroll" or "Eyes on the Payroll. Er..Prize"


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Phoenix Suns Forum - Eyes on the Payroll
Phoenix Suns Forum - Eyes on the Payroll. Er...prize


I like just Eyes on the payroll.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

We have three max contract type players and three other sizable contracts. Its not as though this team is cheap. 

It's always easier to tell someone else how they should spend their money. This is still an elite team; we'll be alright.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Preacher said:


> We have three max contract type players and three other sizable contracts. Its not as though this team is cheap.
> 
> It's always easier to tell someone else how they should spend their money. This is still an elite team; we'll be alright.


What about in 2010 when we will have probably lost Marion and Nash would be past his prime? Then we won't have a 1st for then, or 2008. All we have is ATL's 08 pick and our 09 pick to grow on.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

nffl said:


> What about in 2010 when we will have probably lost Marion and Nash would be past his prime? Then we won't have a 1st for then, or 2008. All we have is ATL's 08 pick and our 09 pick to grow on.


We'll still have at a minimum Amare, Barbosa, Diaw and a probable lottery pick next year. Look at it this way, would you rather have Sarver and Kerr trade Thomas to get close to the threashold; or one of our core players.

Again it's not like this is the Royals we're talking about here, we're still over the luxury tax limit and if Thomas was more of a contributer then possibly we would've kept him. Like I said in a differant thread, it isn't like Thomas stopped Duncan anyway, sure he made him work harder, but Tim got his points regardless.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Preacher said:


> Look at it this way, would you rather have Sarver and Kerr trade Thomas to get close to the threashold; or one of our core players.


How about neither? Really, is paying a key playoff big - FOR ONE YEAR - when your frontcourt rotation is so paper thin such a horrible thought when your team is achingly close to a championship?

Apparently it is. So much so that we threw (not only the 2008 pick which I'm not concerned much about) an unprotected first rounder _three years down the line_ to the wind because of it.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Arclite said:


> How about neither? Really, is paying a key playoff big - FOR ONE YEAR - when your frontcourt rotation is so paper thin such a horrible thought when your team is achingly close to a championship?
> 
> Apparently it is. So much so that we threw (not only the 2008 pick which I'm not concerned much about) an unprotected first rounder _three years down the line_ to the wind because of it.


But it became apparent that they had to choose one, I don't think Sarver is as cheap as most people do. Our roster is still over the luxury tax limit; I certainly see their logic in not wanting to keep a 16 million dollar player who is only really used if we play San Antonio.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Phoenix Suns Forum - Eyes on the Payroll! ... Err... prize.

Looks good to me!


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Phoenix Suns Forum - This could be the year!
Phoenix Suns Forum - This could be the year! So could've last year.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Phoenix Suns... we're fast because we train barefoot and outside during summer.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Phoenix Suns Forum - Protected by Double D's

It's an inside joke, because my name and Dissonance both start with D's.


----------

